# Island close to Aruba: which one has good snorkeling?



## LisaH (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm going to Aruba on a company sponsored trip next year. The trip is only for three to four days so I'm thinking that we should stay for a few extra days on either Aruba or a nearby island. I have heard that snorkeling on Aruba is really not that good and I am leaning towards a different island that has good snorkeling sites and with sceneries significantly different from Aruba. Which one would you recommend? Hopefully there will be inexpensive plane or ferry rides to get to this place. 

Thanks!


----------



## gmarine (Dec 7, 2007)

There are no ferries that I am aware of that go to Bonaire or Curacao. I'm sure there are flights but I doubt they are very cheap. As far as snorkeling, Aruba has a bunch of great places to snorkel, including ones right off the beach.

Baby beach has excellant snorkeling right off the beach as does Arashi beach among others. You can take a day trip to Renaissance island or DePalm island. Off the coast of Renaissance island in about 40 feet of water but clear as day are two World War II era planes that were sunk to form a reef. 

You can also take a snorkel trip to the wreck of the Antilla which has good snorkeling.


----------



## LisaH (Dec 7, 2007)

Is snorkeling in Aruba as good as Bonaire or Curacao? Is Bonaire or Curacao as desert-like and windy as Aruba? We'll be there in May.


----------



## Blue Skies (Dec 8, 2007)

*Desert Like?*

I have heard Curacao described as desert-like also.  When we were there 2 years ago, it was the most humid place I have ever been.  There were rain showers nearly every day, and my camera lens fogged up when I brought it from the air-conditioned villa to the humid outdoors.  The terrain looks desert-like because of all the cactus, but the humid air certainly is not desert-like, if that is what you are expecting.  

We were there only one week, so I don't know if this is typical weather.  I didn't find it to be at all windy.  

We have never been to Aruba, but will be going there next month, so I can't compare the two.  

Curacao has some really nice beaches and they were not overcrowded, which was wonderful.  The water is nice and clear.  

We really liked Curacao, but the humidity was a killer the week we were there.


----------



## Docklander (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm in Aruba at the moment and went snorkelling off Arashi beach a couple of days ago and it was pretty good (as was Baby Beach). I'm someone who scuba dives rather than snorkels most of the time so I'd like to think I could give a fair appraisal of what's on view. The snorkelling in Aruba is fine and I'm in no doubt that you'll enjoy it (for the best places to go ask an unbiased local), anyone who says that it's bad or poor has clearly been spoilt on their vacations and never actually seen 'poor' or 'bad' snorkelling because this certainly isn't it...trust me...I've seen it


----------



## kennedy (Dec 11, 2007)

The snorkling on Bonaire is far better than on Aruba.  We have done both, and have snorkled in many locations, and nothing (no even Hawaii) has come close to the snorkling and diving on Bonaire.  I understand that Divi Divi airlines is fairly inexpensive from Aruba to Bonaire.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Dec 11, 2007)

On Aruba, the snorkeling was very good at Palm Island.    (at least it was 6-7 years ago).    Lot's of fish.

If memory serves, Palm island is literally a 5 minute ferry ride.  Either drive over to the ferry, or catch a cab.  The cost escapes me, but I don't think it was real expensive.

The beach is very rocky, (which is conducive to good snorkeling), and they have a snack bar.    The also have/had lounge chairs.  We took a small cooler with drinks.

The scenery isn't the best, (it's across from an oil refinery, but the water is gorgeous), and the snorkeling was very good, (this from a SCUBA divers point-of-view)

If it's windy, or choppy, forget about it, as the water is shallow, and you don't want to be banged up against the coral/rocks.

Hope this helps!

edit:  Take a good pair of water shoes


----------

